# Cast Iron Pot



## bagbeard (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure if this the right place for this thread but anyway.

Does anyone know where to get a cast iron pot with a tripod stain and chain for cooking on the fire?  My neighbour got one from Canadian Tire (which for u americans is like our version of walmart before walmart jumped the border)  they dont carry it there anymore.  Keep in mind i am from southern ontario so if any local people know of anywhere that would be great.  If not some links to online sales would be a good also.

the pot dosent have to be huge as i have seem some out there made for corn etc.  I want to use it for soups and stews for 4 - 12 people maximum.

Thanks and Happy Smoke !


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

You can google Cast Iron Pots for online sales in your area/region?


----------



## bagbeard (Jun 6, 2013)

i am trying.  just thought id ask around as well.  so many of the cast iron pots for tripod cooking are dutch ovens.  they arent very deep for soup/stew


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

Those are usually called Gypsy Pots...I have 2 of those...but you wouldn't want to pay the shipping to Canada....(giggle) and not selling them.

Look on google...ebay or your local Craigslist for them.  Use the tern Gypsy Pot and you should find more links for them.

Kat


----------



## frosty (Jun 6, 2013)

I know that if you Google Cajun cookware, Bayou Classic, or Jambalaya pot, you can get to bunches of different varieties and sizes.  Camping stores and such may be helpful as well.

Hope it helps and Good Luck!


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 6, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Those are usually called Gypsy Pots...I have 2 of those...but you wouldn't want to pay the shipping to Canada....(giggle) and not selling them.
> 
> Look on google...ebay or your local Craigslist for them.  Use the tern Gypsy Pot and you should find more links for them.
> 
> Kat


Or "cast iron bean pot" My brother has brought back a few from Africa and said they don't know what a gypsy pot is. Here a bean pot is normally considered ceramic.


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

If you have an Academy Sports they have that kind of stuff in ours...


----------

